# Air Cleaner for 924026 summer use



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a 924026 with it's original 6hp Tec on it and a field that could use a cut. I'd like to take a shot on using the trac team rotary attachment but the engine makes note of attaching an air filter for summer use.

The part, 02400500, seems to be unable to track down though.

Any suggestions of like parts or other replacements? 

thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you tried partstree.com or jacks small engines?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a Tecumseh lawnmower air filter. Will fit using 2 screws. Here's an example I put on a leaf blower.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Just missed this one...
Tecumseh Air Cleaner Kit 02400500 24005 | eBay

Could contact seller maybe has another one not listed

or this may fit...http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151970328938


----------



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

I actually ordered the Part from Jacks last week and they had to cancel the order because the part is discontinued and they couldn't fulfill it.

and the ebay one, i know!!! missed by this much

Thanks for the ideas tho! That's what i'm looking for. I'll track down a Tecumseh lawnmower air filter or take a shot with the climate guard.

In theory, super easy to fit a piece just searching for least effort


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Wonder what "climate guard" means?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have One here $20


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickets


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> Crickets


16 hours, and half of those overnight while most people are sleeping, isnt really enough time to warrant a "crickets" comment..gotta give people more time than that.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to be Disrespectful, but the Green Light and Sign in List tells us who is here.


----------



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

Ha! It's a side project, not my every waking concern. 

I don't have the required number of posts yet to use PM so apologies to others on this thread.


Jackmels, I'm definitely interested in the filter! Where in Mass. are you? May be able to grab it this wknd or we can paypal and you can toss it in the mail.

thanks!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Hudson Ma 978 562 8958


----------



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

perfect fit! thank u


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad to be of Help. Good Meeting You as Well!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

So now post up a few pics of this mower in action.


----------

